# What was your sexual awakening?



## JBCBlank (Sep 24, 2012)

When did you first see something on TV or in life that made you start to think of the opposite sex as something that was interesting and that you wanted to get to know better.

For me.... it was... Powerline from a Goofy movie. >3<

If you need more information as to what a sexual awakening is, watch these three videos:

The sexual Awakening of Nerds: A Scientific Survey pt 1 Pt 2 Pt 3

enjoy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2012)

When I found the internet.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 24, 2012)

This thread already creeps me the hell out.


----------



## Aldino (Sep 24, 2012)

I feel like this thread doesn't apply to most people, and I really don't want to click those links you posted.


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2012)

Do noooot waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 24, 2012)

Boobs? Yea, it was definitely boobs.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 24, 2012)

Alright, I'll never be able to watch that Disney-movie again.
Why must you do this to my childhood, OP? D:


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2012)

Difficult question is difficult and confusing.


----------



## Cain (Sep 24, 2012)

Sexual Awakening?

Sounds like the initiation process for a cult of nymphos.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> When did you first see something on TV or in  life that made you start to think of the opposite sex as something that  was interesting and that you wanted to get to know better.



_Opposite sex_?  I never really had a "sexual awakening" in that respect.

It was more of a "sexual disappointment" the first time I had sex with a girl.

Boys: my first con 7 years ago (there was a really cute 16 year old kitsune boy...)

If you mean furry stuff that goes back even further.

I would go into that but it would make this thread even creepier by at least several orders of magnitude.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> _Opposite sex_?  I never really had a "sexual awakening" in that respect.
> 
> It was more of a "sexual disappointment" the first time I had sex with a girl.
> 
> ...



If you don't somebody else will.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi thread,

So I'm here to talk to you about my experiences. First one! Neverending Story. Fucking Atreyu being all hot and sexy when I was nine. ... the things I'd do to him. OH! The thing I'd let him do to me! Second one: ...Bambi. Bambi's mom was hot. Foo' who shot my animated deer better watch out tagging out my first MILF ... or I'll. Bambi was also a stud. And than feline grew up and turned double hot-tacular. Third one: ...
Nala.

in my mind I am cool and have friends.jpeg


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 24, 2012)

a sexual awakening is not meant to be creepy, it is also not meant to be just when you have sex. 

A sexual awakening is the moment in your life when you started to think about sex, when the subject entered your mind and you wanted to know why boys and girls were different, you wanted to see exactly how.

We all had one I don't see why you would think it was creepy. It's not like I'm asking you guys to measure the distance between your nipples.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2012)

Perhaps going through puberty and discovering what sexuality is allows us to cast back our eyes retrospectively and realise that actually tenuous concepts of eroticism have always been part of the id, and that it didn't 'wake up' at all. 

I know that's just speculation.



JBCBlank said:


> a sexual awakening is not meant to be creepy, it is also not meant to be just when you have sex.
> 
> A sexual awakening is the moment in your life when you started to think  about sex, when the subject entered your mind and you wanted to know why  boys and girls were different, you wanted to see exactly how.
> 
> We all had one I don't see why you would think it was creepy. It's not  like I'm asking you guys to measure the distance between your  nipples.



Agreed, this really shouldn't be a 'creepy' subject, although it's definitely an awkward one especially because of childhood amnesia.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> We all had one I don't see why you would think  it was creepy.



Because, furries.

Most of what I can remember about sexual awakenings before the age of 23 has to do with cartoons.

I'm just waiting for someone to say "well, I was in my room with our dog Fido..." :roll:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2012)

I was aware of sex and stuff at a very young age. I voluntarily read a "where do babies come from" book back then - I was taught to read independently pretty quick and always loved books. Not so much now. But it was very detailed for a children's book, came with lots of *cough* pictures, and covered a _lot_ of things. My dad also owned some fantasy art books and drew a lot of sexy characters and stuff, and I browsed quite often.

My first crush was either Tomb Raider or some other action heroine in some game. I played games a lot and being exposed to sexualised characters flapping their arses around does make you question yourself. 

If anyone knew about this back then, people would have been calling me a mentally scarred child. Pussies, I say.

Also I'm really not sure on how I started to get an interest in dudes but I blame you guys.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I was aware of sex and stuff at a very young age. I voluntarily read a "where do babies come from" book back then - I was taught to read independently pretty quick and always loved books. Not so much now. But it was very detailed for a children's book, came with lots of *cough* pictures, and covered a _lot_ of things. My dad also owned some fantasy art books and drew a lot of sexy characters and stuff, and I browsed quite often.
> 
> My first crush was either Tomb Raider or some other action heroine in some game. I played games a lot and being exposed to sexualised characters flapping their arses around does make you question yourself.
> 
> ...


and we are sorry. XD


----------



## Percy (Sep 24, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Also I'm really not sure on how I started to get an interest in dudes but I blame you guys.


That's completely reasonable. 
I blame furries as well for me being what I am.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2012)

'When did you first see something on TV or in life that made you start to  think of the opposite sex as something that was interesting and that  you wanted to get to know better[?]'

Well I may as well narrate  my own story, if I say this shouldn't be creepy then I actually have to  demonstrate that by not shying away as if it is. 

Ever since I  can remember I longed to be spanked and humiliated. The opposite sex was  of no priority; all that mattered was getting punished. 
I did not understand this was in any way sexual even when I found out what sex was, although I now appreciate that it was sexual. 

Additional facets of sexuality, like having an orientation, are either things which appeared later at several different intervals or still haven't emerged.

For this reason I have to question whether libido is something that gets 'switched on' or something that grows and changes over time, like a flower or a vine or a guineapig or a banana. Perhaps people's first 'sexual awakenings' only reveal the extent of their memory, rather than the date when a libido emerged.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not sure when my sexual awakening was, but true to form I rolled the fuck over and went back to sleep. :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 24, 2012)

Preeeeettttty much everything Ricky said.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw boobs on Titanic. No shit. That's all there was to it.

I started fapping to expansion porn when I was eleven. This fetish is like a curse now.

Started visiting 4chan in 2009 or something and discovered Hardblush. Now I'm bi. Fucking Marty.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Sep 24, 2012)

I've blocked that part of my life out because I was raised in a Christian Guilt Environment. Girls are filthy, sex is evil, girls who even _think_ about sex are filthy evil people, do YOU want to be filthy and evil?!, denial denial denial. 

Yeah, that sure worked. Not only do I have sex out of wedlock(!!!), but I think boobs are _awesome_.


----------



## badlands (Sep 24, 2012)

some sort of video game, probably Dino crisis (the female lead 'Regina' not the dinosaurs) or resident evil nemesis.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 24, 2012)

When I got my imaginary friend at age 11 or 12.  Long story.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 24, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> For me.... it was... Powerline from a Goofy movie. >3<



...


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 24, 2012)

I cant exactly remember the firs time i pulled this face.







Remember being freaked out when i was tiny though, school though it would be fun to put all the senior books in with the primary years, rather detailed book in amongst colouring books. Obviously it didnt happen then though, think it was watching TV and a bunch of women were endorsing some competition or something wearing various saucy things.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 24, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> When I got my imaginary friend at age 11 or 12.  Long story.



Now I'm actually interested.

;0;


----------



## Bread (Sep 24, 2012)

When I discovered touching my pen0r felt good
that was my 'sexual reawakening'

/thread


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 24, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> When I got my imaginary friend at age 11 or 12.  Long story.



Ahahahahaha.

You just can't fucking beat that. This is gold.

_"B-but anon-san. I imaginary poop from there!"_



Harbinger said:


> thumb_dat-ass.jpg



Alrighty then.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 24, 2012)

When I came out my mammas vagina!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

d.batty said:


> When I came out my mammas vagina!



Well, that was certainly an awakening but...  a sexual one ?


----------



## Ramses (Sep 24, 2012)

Sixth grade. Gym class. Being forced to shower with other boys (for the first time in my life).
For the first ten seconds, it was Terrifying, but after that it was _awesome_.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 24, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Well, that was certainly an awakening but...  a sexual one ?


I sucked them tittys raw


----------



## Tao (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw a penis


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2012)

Ramses said:


> Sixth grade. Gym class. Being forced to shower with other boys (for the first time in my life).
> For the first ten seconds, it was Terrifying, but after that it was _awesome_.


please clarify. i'm not sure that i follow.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 24, 2012)

Greg said:


> please clarify. i'm not sure that i follow.



He saw penis, Greg. And he liked it. Nuf' said...


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 25, 2012)

My sexual awakening happen when I was 8 years old and I figured out the V-chip codes on are satellite and unlocked all the porn.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 25, 2012)

i discovered the word "Yiff" on a web comic i was reading.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 25, 2012)

Twelve or thirteen, and started to realize the correlation between the expansion of my female classmates' boobs and the increased frequency of boners I experienced.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 25, 2012)

When I was circumcised at 13. It was a mass circumcision, managed to see a lot of dicks. 

Can't stop thinking about them afterwards. So much for religious observation... :I


----------



## Aleu (Sep 25, 2012)

I remember catching one of my  baby-sitters watching porn in my room after I came back from playing outside. I got curious later on.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Mayonnaise said:


> It was a *mass circumcision*, managed to see a lot of dicks.



That... sounds pretty horrifying. I thought people got circumcised in private.

Did they light candles and wear robes? Did they carve a pentagram into your scrotum?


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Now I'm actually interested.
> 
> ;0;


Middle school and high school got pretty interesting with him around, lots of angst and sex with him.  Took me a while to figure out what he was, but eventually with the help of one of my (real) friends, I figured out he was an incubus (male sex demon) fused with part of my soul.  I was pretty upset about that for a while but stopped caring and kept fucking.  :U
He still kinda hangs around, though not so much now that I'm on antipsychotics~


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Ahahahahaha.
> 
> You just can't fucking beat that. This is gold.
> 
> ...


I'm female and he's male.  :U  Have a look at my last post.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 25, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> My sexual awakening happen when I was 8 years old and I figured out the V-chip codes on are satellite and unlocked all the porn.


is it so wrong that I think that this answer is the ULTIMATE ANSWER!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> Middle school and high school got pretty interesting with him around, lots of angst and sex with him.  Took me a while to figure out what he was, but eventually with the help of one of my (real) friends, I figured out he was an incubus (male sex demon) fused with part of my soul.  I was pretty upset about that for a while but stopped caring and kept fucking.  :U



how exactly does this work? o_o


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 25, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> is it so wrong that I think that this answer is the ULTIMATE ANSWER!


I like to think so

I no this is off topic but, I noticed that a lot of people here stated that they were around the ageas of 11 - 13 when they had their sexual awakening. I had mine at 8. Is that normal or was I just a early bloomer?


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 25, 2012)

Gibby said:


> how exactly does this work? o_o


What part of it?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

ObeyTheSnarf said:


> Middle school and high school got pretty interesting with him around, lots of angst and sex with him.  Took me a while to figure out what he was, but eventually with the help of one of my (real) friends, I figured out he was an incubus (male sex demon) fused with part of my soul.  I was pretty upset about that for a while but stopped caring and kept fucking.  :U
> He still kinda hangs around, though not so much now that I'm on antipsychotics~



I'd like to believe you're joking, but I've met some pretty weird people on this site.



ObeyTheSnarf said:


> What part of it?



I think he's referring to the part where incubi don't actually exist and you were being penetrated by air.


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Sep 25, 2012)

EDIT: I think I'm just gonna delete this.


----------



## Traven V (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know, something just came up.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 25, 2012)

Traven V said:


> I don't know, something just came up.



The innuendo.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 25, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> I like to think so
> 
> I no this is off topic but, I noticed that a lot of people here stated that they were around the ageas of 11 - 13 when they had their sexual awakening. I had mine at 8. Is that normal or was I just a early bloomer?



Well, I'm no expert, but I believe its not unusual for that age. I believe I remember reading about how important the age of 9 is (and hell, 8's close enough). It's where you start developing your sense of self and creep close to puberty. I mean, I know I felt more aware of things at that age. 8-0yrs. really is the innocence of youth.

As for this "wakening theory" I must agree with Fallow that sexual desires exist from birth (Kids get aroused even as babies) and are just one of the id's basics. Although I think the time when a person desires to be with another is different story entirely. That's more in the realms of adulthood in my opinion.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> As for this "wakening theory" I must agree with Fallow that sexual desires exist from birth (_*Kids get aroused even as babies*_) and are just one of the id's basics.



Wait...  What?

I don't think babies get sexually aroused.

Where did you hear _that_?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Kids get aroused even as babies



[citation needed]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 25, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Wait...  What?
> 
> I don't think babies get sexually aroused.
> 
> Where did you hear _that_?





Saliva said:


> [citation needed]



Well, they get erections atleast. (I braved some wierd sites trying to prove my point...I loathe you, Saliva. T^T :V Apparently, there's not a concrete way to prove female infants do.)

I suppose my point could still stand as I believe sexual urges appear earlier than the majority of people give them credit for.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Well, they get erections atleast.



Oh, I know that. I've been getting boners all my life.

Erections don't always have to do with sexual arousal. It merely requires physical stimulation. This is why some people get boners out of fucking nowhere. I used to get hard in church.

It makes sense for sexual arousal to remain dormant until you start going through puberty, the stage where your body becomes physically capable of participating in reproduction.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Oh, I know that. I've been getting boners all my life.
> 
> Erections don't always have to do with sexual arousal. It merely requires physical stimulation. This is why some people get boners out of fucking nowhere. I used to get hard in church.
> 
> It makes sense for sexual arousal to remain dormant until you start going through puberty, the stage where your body becomes physically capable of participating in reproduction.



True it would be more "productive/less wasteful". But I've seen a few documentaries based on sexual orientation (mostly gay to tell the truth) and they have studies that claim that children are aware of such a thing even before puberty. So I suppose if people know they're gay/straight before then puberty's not a requirement.


----------



## Lisko (Sep 25, 2012)

When I raped an inflatable raft at the age of 11. Don't ask.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 25, 2012)

Lisko said:


> When I raped an inflatable raft at the age of 11. Don't ask.



No please elaborate, you can't just say leave "that" there. Besides it's not rape silly, rafts can't give consent (but they sure do imply it with their sexy blowholes).


----------



## Lisko (Sep 25, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> No please elaborate, you can't just say leave "that" there. Besides it's not rape silly, rafts can't give consent (but they sure do imply it with their sexy blowholes).



Okay, then. Well, I did naughty stuff against an inflatable raft whilst on a shower. 

And I don't consider inflatable rafts to be sexy, there just happened to be one laying around :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> True it would be more "productive/less wasteful". But I've seen a few documentaries based on sexual orientation (mostly gay to tell the truth) and they have studies that claim that children are aware of such a thing even before puberty. So I suppose if people know they're gay/straight before then puberty's not a requirement.



Nobody's saying you can't find someone handsome or pretty before puberty. I used to like a couple girls, but I never considered jamming my disco stick into any of their fuckholes at that age.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 25, 2012)

Lisko said:


> When I raped an inflatable raft at the age of 11. Don't ask.


I don't even want to mention what this reminds me of out of respect for my ex.. but if anyone asks for it.. I will tell.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 25, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> I don't even want to mention what this reminds me of out of respect for my ex.. but if anyone asks for it.. I will tell.



It rang a bell for me too oddly...


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> It rang a bell for me too oddly...


It's not that uncommon then I guess. XD


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Lisko said:


> When I raped an inflatable raft at the age of 11. Don't ask.



I started grinding a stuffed wolf toy once.

Felt gard, mon.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I started grinding a stuffed wolf toy once.
> 
> Felt gard, mon.



Rafts, toys, why have I heard of most of these? V_V


----------



## Percy (Sep 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I started grinding a stuffed wolf toy once.
> 
> Felt gard, mon.


I guess you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 25, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Rafts, toys, why have I heard of most of these? V_V


Because everyone has that friend that did something weird with something inanimate. XD


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 28, 2012)

I actually never thought of this so I can't remember to clearly. I have for the longest time wanted to understand why I think boobs are so awesome. I've been sniped by a lot of homosexuals and "saints" for liking them, the whole "they're just nasty sacks of meat" bullshit argument. And maybe they are. That intrigues me more. So whenever I thought to myself "PAIZURI"...I mean "mammary glands appeal to me greatly" is when I started kidnapping and disse-er thinking about girls.

I swear to fuck, there's nothing in my basement calling for help... o-o


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 28, 2012)

Haha why would anyone have sex with me


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 28, 2012)

Rotsala said:


> Haha why would anyone have sex with me



lrn2selfloathe

So can't make it look like you're just fishing for compliments. You need to bottle this shit up to hide your power level.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 28, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I actually never thought of this so I can't remember to clearly. I have for the longest time wanted to understand why I think boobs are so awesome. I've been sniped by a lot of homosexuals and "saints" for liking them, the whole "they're just nasty sacks of meat" bullshit argument. And maybe they are. That intrigues me more. So whenever I thought to myself "PAIZURI"...I mean "mammary glands appeal to me greatly" is when I started kidnapping and disse-er thinking about girls.
> 
> I swear to fuck, there's nothing in my basement calling for help... o-o


But they ARE just nasty sacks of meat :v


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 28, 2012)

Saliva said:


> lrn2selfloathe
> 
> So can't make it look like you're just fishing for compliments. You need to bottle this shit up to hide your power level.



I will find all the lost pieces of the Complement Emerald here


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 28, 2012)

Aetius said:


> This thread already creeps me the hell out.



Making me laugh is illegal sir.

@topic:

To answer I guess it was when I was doing a cute guy from school and he was wearing his Halloween costume. ( he was a dragon )


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Wait...  What?
> 
> I don't think babies get sexually aroused.
> 
> Where did you hear _that_?



The idea was, if I remember correclty, initially proposed by Sigmund Freud, that all humans are born 'Polymorphously perverse'- that they are attracted to pretty much anything and that experiences sculpt the scope of their perversion as they mature so that they eventually fall within social norms. I am not sure whether this hypothesis retains any credibility. Some of freud's ideas have survived whilst others are now reocgnised as bat-shitting insane...

...Sigmund Freud also thought that all little boys fancy their mums and that masturbation is harmful, for example. 

I would instead say, from my position of ignorance but also knowing a lot of what Freud said was wrong, that people are born openly perverse, or some version of that, and that as they age both their experiences and switching on of new genes lead to the increased manifestation of a coherent sex drive within the majority of individuals that is partly determined by their genetic disposition but also distorted by their experiences growing up.

Why would sexuality need to be distorted? Perhaps to encourage people to find complimentary sexual partners who are rare in the population, therefore most likely not closely related to them, hence improving the gene pool. 

But that's all speculation because I'm too lazy and stupid to trawl the internet for papers on this. :\


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been sexually awake as long as I can remember, which only makes sense. I mean I'm part Italian for god's sake. When I was 3 I would watch Baywatch over the air when no one was around to change the channel. I remember my dad walking in as I was sitting there, glued to the TV. He was like, "that's my boy!"


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I've been sexually awake as long as I can remember, which only makes sense. I mean I'm part Italian for god's sake. When I was 3 I would watch Baywatch over the air when no one was around to change the channel. I remember my dad walking in as I was sitting there, glued to the TV. He was like, "that's my boy!"



You know, when parents do that...it gives off just the right creepy wavelengths to make me think 'pedophile'. Just...creepy.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 28, 2012)

Eh, it's to be expected. Italian bambinos have 3 purposes in life: To get a woman, to grow facial hair, and to father more bambinos. He was just happy to see I had my priorities straight.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 28, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Eh, it's to be expected. Italian bambinos have 3 purposes in life: To get a woman, to grow facial hair, and to father more bambinos. He was just happy to see I had my priorities straight.



Why am I Awww-facing while reading this? O3o


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> But they ARE just nasty sacks of meat :v



Actually they're not even meat, just fat. :u

Also regarding the babies get aroused thing earlier. I'm too fucking tired to find all the things and quote but erections don't automatically mean arousal. For example random awkward boners guys have when not horny and morning wood. It simply means that there is enough blood flow to the penis to cause it to get erect. To say that male babies get boners because they're aroused is beyond ludicrous.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Also regarding the babies get aroused thing earlier. I'm too fucking tired to find all the things and quote but erections don't automatically mean arousal. For example random awkward boners guys have when not horny and morning wood. It simply means that there is enough blood flow to the penis to cause it to get erect. To say that male babies get boners because they're aroused is beyond ludicrous.



Don't forget a full bladder. There are times when that can cause a slight erection. 

As for the beginning of child arousal: (Sarah Palin imitation voice GO!) I'm gonna have to get back to ya! I honestly think I've read somewhere it is earlier than what society once gave it credit for. Now this won't leave my brain!!!


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 29, 2012)

Despite the fact that this thread will almost possibly occupy my nightmares tonight, my 'Sexual Awakening' was my best friend Ross. We both came out roughly at the same time, and when we both told each other, the first thought that came into my head was "Fuck it, he'll probably like it too." And then Ka-Plowie! We're boyfriend and boyfriend. =P


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Don't forget a full bladder. There are times when that can cause a slight erection.
> 
> As for the beginning of child arousal: (Sarah Palin imitation voice GO!) I'm gonna have to get back to ya! I honestly think I've read somewhere it is earlier than what society once gave it credit for. Now this won't leave my brain!!!


Either whatever you read was poorly worded or you misunderstood it. Kids can become curious about their genitals before puberty and may explore themselves through masturbation depending on how they grew up, however I wouldn't count this as any sort of sexual awakening because they do it out of curiosity and it feels good. Not because they're fantasizing about their schoolmate or whatever.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 29, 2012)

I was fantasizing about Baywatch when I was doing it, just keeping it real. I didn't know *why* but I was, something about it just felt right. So even if those kids don't know what they're doing, their brains do.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Either whatever you read was poorly worded or you misunderstood it. Kids can become curious about their genitals before puberty and may explore themselves through masturbation depending on how they grew up, however I wouldn't count this as any sort of sexual awakening because they do it out of curiosity and it feels good. Not because they're fantasizing about their schoolmate or whatever.



Bah. I dare not search anymore... I concede this round for lack of evidence...I most likely misread I think. 

But now you've brought up an interesting point...so far everyone has mentioned a sexual awakening as well, intercourse desire. But not everybody starts off even knowing about such a thing like those who grew up super-sheltered or uninformed about the act. Surely, one doesn't have to want for a home run just to be considered "awake"?


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 29, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Bah. I dare not search anymore... I concede this round for lack of evidence...I most likely misread I think.
> 
> But now you've brought up an interesting point...so far everyone has mentioned a sexual awakening as well, intercourse desire. But not everybody starts off even knowing about such a thing like those who grew up super-sheltered or uninformed about the act. Surely, one doesn't have to want for a home run just to be considered "awake"?


That's why I haven't replied to the thread yet - I was like, "what the heck constitutes a sexual awakening?"  Because I was playing that my toy horses were having orgies almost a decade before I was interested in having sex myself, and several years before I started menstruating.  *confused*

My life timeline went something like this:
- 3rd grade - Complete understanding of how babies are made, and also the idea of fairytale romance.
- 5th grade - Read a fictional rape scene and spent some time contemplating how strongly people can be driven by sexual desire (had already read some consensual ones).  Also, I'm aware of considering some people attractive and others not attractive.
- 8th grade - 1st menstruation = official puberty.
- 11th grade - I first actually wanted to have sex with someone.  Did not succeed at this yet.
- Freshman year of college - Finally got rid of my virginity.  Unrelatedly, I realized I have a "type" and that some fetishes interest me while others don't.  I consider this when I became truly sexually self-aware.


----------



## WagsWolf (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, I didn't notice girls or women sexually until the beginning of my current relationship, first and only xD
I was at my GF house, and was speaking to my gf mother who was in the kitchen with my GF serving me up a sandwich (No pun intended)
And as my GF's mother leaves she drops her cellphone on her way to her bedroom. She calls my GF from the kitchen, asking her to pick it up and bring it to her, and as i'm stuffing my mouth with sandwich, she was bending over near by, and i just stared jaw dropped at her rear. After she left with the cell, i snapped back into my head after a few seconds, and wondered why of all times i'd stare at her ass for. She later asked if I was alright, and answered IDK.
So yeah... Since then i've explored and consumed enough to know why I became the pervert I am today xD


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I was fantasizing about Baywatch when I was doing it, just keeping it real. I didn't know *why* but I was, something about it just felt right. So even if those kids don't know what they're doing, their brains do.


I doubt you were 3 years old when that happened then. People would be lucky enough to remember kindergarten. Those that do remember past it more than likely had a traumatic experience so they can't really forget because it is so ingrained in their memory.


Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Bah. I dare not search anymore... I concede this round for lack of evidence...I most likely misread I think.
> 
> But now you've brought up an interesting point...so far everyone has mentioned a sexual awakening as well, intercourse desire. But not everybody starts off even knowing about such a thing like those who grew up super-sheltered or uninformed about the act. Surely, one doesn't have to want for a home run just to be considered "awake"?



Well think about it this way. What are you when you're awake? You're aware of your surroundings, yes? Why would it not be the same thing? If people are doing it not knowing what it is, how are they awake?  A sexual awakening would require full awareness of what it is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2012)

If we're going to parody the libido with waking awareness, for the sake that they share the same words in the colloquial sense, then let's make it clear that 'fully awake' and 'fully asleep' aren't digitised states- there's actuall yspectrum in between of sleeping and waking states. 

At what point does someone wake up, when they exit being fully asleep? When they are fully awake? When they are aware they are waking up? 

Unless a more concrete term is supplied in the thread topic's question, this is open to subjectivity.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I doubt you were 3 years old when that happened then. People would be lucky enough to remember kindergarten. Those that do remember past it more than likely had a traumatic experience so they can't really forget because it is so ingrained in their memory.



There was definitely a bit of this in there when I first saw it.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 1, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> When did you first see something on TV or in life that made you start to think of the opposite sex as something that was interesting and that you wanted to get to know better.
> 
> For me.... it was... Powerline from a Goofy movie. >3<
> 
> ...



Hard to describe, but it happened around the age of 12. Before that I was totally asexual. Thought sex was gross, relationships were stupid, wanted nothing to do with that. And then it was like a switch flipped in my mind. Suddenly all the girls in the class started to look very interesting. And over the course of 10-ish years I started noticing guys too. 

Sex became a bit of an obsession when I was a young teenager in middle school. I designed all kinds of weird implements because masturbating got old very quickly, and I knew it was going to be years before I'd ever get to have sex. Suffice it to say I tried a lot of things, and I eventually learned to orgasm just by thinking about it by the end of high school. I got so good at that in college that it became a bit of a concern. I was worried that I had fucked up the wiring in my brain to the point where I would never be able to enjoy normal sex again. Thankfully I didn't fuck myself up. 

Hopefully that isn't TMI, but it seems like that's what the thread's about so there it is.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 1, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> I've been sexually awake as long as I can remember, which only makes sense. I mean I'm part Italian for god's sake. When I was 3 I would watch Baywatch over the air when no one was around to change the channel. I remember my dad walking in as I was sitting there, glued to the TV. He was like, "that's my boy!"



That's not sexually awake; it's wanting to please your dad.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 1, 2012)

While I do remember watching Baywatch, it wasn't until the family was at my uncle's for Thanksgiving many years later that he decided to brag about that fact. As far as my vague recollection is concerned I do believe my 3 year old self was just interested in the programming. In fact the only time I remember my parents even mentioning my television habits was when they said I wasn't allowed to watch Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Power Rangers was okay though, and their logic perplexes me to this very day.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Hard to describe, but it happened around the age of 12. Before that I was totally asexual. Thought sex was gross, relationships were stupid, wanted nothing to do with that.



EVERYONE was like that.


----------



## Percy (Oct 1, 2012)

Saliva said:


> EVERYONE was like that.


Ah, the whole "all girls have cooties" stage.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 1, 2012)

Percy said:


> Ah, the whole "all girls have cooties" stage.



Ah, the good ol' days. Back when boys were Reploids, girls were Samurai Pizza Cats, and kickball was still kosher during recess.


----------



## Carnie (Oct 1, 2012)

You guys have awesome memory, I can't even remember not knowing what sex was.


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 1, 2012)

Bambi said:


> ...Neverending Story. Fucking Atreyu being all hot and sexy when I was nine. ... the things I'd do to him. OH! The thing I'd let him do to me!...



Orly


----------



## DrewlyYours (Oct 2, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Ah, the good ol' days. Back when boys were Reploids, girls were Samurai Pizza Cats, and kickball was still kosher during recess.


Ha! Kickball is still kosher at anytime!


----------



## Namba (Oct 2, 2012)

Me? I can't remember specifically who it was, but I remember it being a game character I had a huge crush on at the age of ten.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 23, 2012)

erm i would only share that info with a special person/furry


----------

